# DIY spectrometer



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

I just came across this neat DIY spectrometer, which can be made for under $35.
This will allows those who want to analyse the spectrum of their light fixtures to do so. Very cool!

http://publiclaboratory.org/tool/spectrometer


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

great find!


----------

